# Miami, FL Female WGSD 4 y.o. Snowball



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...e=dummy&kiosk=1

SNOWBALL - ID#A1158037

My name is SNOWBALL. 

I am a female, white German Shepherd Dog mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since May 16, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Will certainly offer temo boarding here for snowball


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been trying for 3 days to get updates on Snowball and all the other GSDs in this shelter. Seems they never answer the phone here.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please post when you find out anything-thanks for trying.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, after being on hold for 1/2 an hour... I finally got through.

Poor Snowball was an owner surrender and there has been ZERO interest in her. No hold even from rescue.









They would only let me get updates on 4 dogs. I'll have to call back tomorrow to try to find out about the rest.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

OK what I found out about Snowball was the essentially the same thing except she is very pale and in need of medical attention-some parasite infestation. She does not have long left in the shelter and is on the west side where she is not even seen for adoption. People this girl needs our help. Let's work together to get a plan to get her out-who is willing to pitch in with us?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

PLEASE.........................

She needs to get out of there and get medical attention.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for Snowball.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisOK what I found out about Snowball was the essentially the same thing except she is very pale and in need of medical attention-some parasite infestation. She does not have long left in the shelter and is on the west side where she is not even seen for adoption. People this girl needs our help. Let's work together to get a plan to get her out-who is willing to pitch in with us?


PLEASE.... She NEEDS medical attention.... anyone???????????????


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Still offering help here


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor Snowball...not the best pic, but all we have to work with. Bump for Snowball.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Still want to help Snowball-does anyone know anyone locally to pull her etc? Please she can't have much time.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Back to the top for help please


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Back to the top-anyone local here?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have called the shelter again about Snowball who is not currently being medically treated and there has been no interest in her. Can someone please help me to help her? I can't pull her in Florida and would be more than glad to contribute to someone who can or offer temporary boarding here-this girl needs our help now. She can't have much time left.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisI have called the shelter again about Snowball who is not currently being medically treated and there has been no interest in her. Can someone please help me to help her? I can't pull her in Florida and would be more than glad to contribute to someone who can or offer temporary boarding here-this girl needs our help now. She can't have much time left.


bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Back to the top for help again


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Renoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: eadavisI have called the shelter again about Snowball who is not currently being medically treated and there has been no interest in her. Can someone please help me to help her? I can't pull her in Florida and would be more than glad to contribute to someone who can or offer temporary boarding here-this girl needs our help now. She can't have much time left.
> ...


This poor girl must be miserable. She really needs our help to get the medical attention she deserves .. can't someone help eadavis?????

PLEASE?????????????????????


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Snowball is being evaluated. In 3 days if he is of good temp he will go on the adoption floor.They would rather adopt out to families than rescue. Unless they are aggressive then they would let rescue have him asap.


----------

